# New to the forums



## siddharthist (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have recently come across DP while browsing the good ol web and it is almost frightening how closely it resembles the feelings I have experienced for years and yet could never understand. I have become so detached that it broke up a long term relationship I was in, and I keep expecting to wake up when I go to sleep. Not wake up from sleep, but wake up from life. I've always felt as if reality was some illusion that im poking at, hoping to create a hole that I can crawl through and experience what is really there. When I'm with my friends and everyone is having a good time, I'm just inside my head wondering what it is that is causing me to miss out on life. I am tired all the time, although I have a clean bill of health from the doctor. So many things I can't even explain, yet seem to single me out from everyone and everything in this world. I was recently on Effexor XR for anxiety/depression, and that only worsened these feelings. I'm finally working my way off of it, yet going through some nasty withdrawal side effects. I find it interesting that almost everyone that posts has a history of drug use, especially cannabis. Oddly enough I find it strange that everyone has had such negative experiences. I have been an avid toker for about 6 years now, and it has only ever been a good experience for me. This plant has been my friend and gotten me through good and bad times. It's one of the few things that keeps me sane. I guess everyone is unique and responds differently to these things, I just thought it was an interesting observeration to hear about others' experiences on these forums. Anyways, I guess I'm hear to learn more and hopefully get advice to get through this. I'm a bit disappointed to hear that it tends to be a "lifelong" disorder, but this life is such a short timespan in the grand scheme of things. I do feel better knowing that I'm not the only one who feels alien in their own body.


----------



## sapphire2011 (Sep 8, 2007)

siddharthist said:


> Hello everyone. I have recently come across DP while browsing the good ol web and it is almost frightening how closely it resembles the feelings I have experienced for years and yet could never understand. I have become so detached that it broke up a long term relationship I was in, and I keep expecting to wake up when I go to sleep. Not wake up from sleep, but wake up from life. I've always felt as if reality was some illusion that im poking at, hoping to create a hole that I can crawl through and experience what is really there. When I'm with my friends and everyone is having a good time, I'm just inside my head wondering what it is that is causing me to miss out on life. I am tired all the time, although I have a clean bill of health from the doctor. So many things I can't even explain, yet seem to single me out from everyone and everything in this world. I was recently on Effexor XR for anxiety/depression, and that only worsened these feelings. I'm finally working my way off of it, yet going through some nasty withdrawal side effects. I find it interesting that almost everyone that posts has a history of drug use, especially cannabis. Oddly enough I find it strange that everyone has had such negative experiences. I have been an avid toker for about 6 years now, and it has only ever been a good experience for me. This plant has been my friend and gotten me through good and bad times. It's one of the few things that keeps me sane. I guess everyone is unique and responds differently to these things, I just thought it was an interesting observeration to hear about others' experiences on these forums. Anyways, I guess I'm hear to learn more and hopefully get advice to get through this. I'm a bit disappointed to hear that it tends to be a "lifelong" disorder, but this life is such a short timespan in the grand scheme of things. I do feel better knowing that I'm not the only one who feels alien in their own body.


Yeah, I was on Effexor once too, it seemed to CAUSE the first instance of feeling these symptoms for me, definitely bad stuff.


----------

